# BSC - radoznao sam nečega



## xpictianoc

Pozdrav svima! 

Hteo bih saznati da li forma "*radoznao sam nečega*" je pravilna. O čemu se radi? Naime, kako se prevodi englesku rečenicu "I'm curious of sth", na poljskom se ovo kaže "ciekaw jestem czegoś". Znam da postoji nekoliko načina da se to kaže npr. zanima me nešto itd ali da li može se koristiti i ona konstrukcija "*radoznao sam*" na primer u sledećoj rečenici:
"*Radoznao sam* hoće li Poljska pobediti na idućim evropskim prvenstvima u futbalu".

Unapred hvala na pomoći


----------



## Duya

Izraz _biti radoznao_ traži kao dopunu odnosnu rečenicu, a ne imeničku sintagmu. Dakle, "Radoznao sam da li će Poljska pobediti" je gramatično, ali *"Radoznao sam srpskog jezika" nije. Ovo drugo se može iskazati drugim izrazima, npr. "Zanima me srpski jezik".


----------



## VelikiMag

Pridjev _radoznao_ se više koristi kao nečija kvalitativna osobina i trebao bi izbjegavati konstrukcije toga tipa. Čak i ako su gramatički pravilne, zvuče dosta nespretno. Mnogo je bolje reći:
_Hteo bih da znam / Hteo bih znati_
ili
_Želeo bih da znam / Želeo bih znati._


----------



## Duya

Tu se slažem. Mislim da si izabrao i dobar pridev - ne pogrešan, ne čak ni neprirodan, nego pomalo *nespretan*.


----------



## Istriano

* radoznao sam zbog nečega
*(I'm curious about something that has happened)
* radoznao sam radi nečega*
(I'm curious about something that is going to happen)

Are these correct?
I have never really seen _radoznao _with a preposition, only as a characteristic: _On je mlad, i uvijek radoznao.

Ili je radoznao oko + genitiv?
_


----------



## Duya

No, I don't think either is really correct. The one with "zbog" could fly in certain context:

_Policija je radoznala zbog nedavnih pljački u gradu._

But that could be analysed that the police became more curious/nosy [in general], because of the wave of robberies.


----------



## el_tigre

xpictianoc said:


> Pozdrav svima!
> 
> Hteo bih saznati da li forma "*radoznao sam nečega*" je pravilna. O čemu se radi? Naime, kako se prevodi englesku rečenicu "I'm curious of sth", na poljskom se ovo kaže "ciekaw jestem czegoś". Znam da postoji nekoliko načina da se to kaže npr. zanima me nešto itd ali da li može se koristiti i ona konstrukcija "*radoznao sam*" na primer u sledećoj rečenici:
> "*Radoznao sam* hoće li Poljska pobediti na idućim evropskim prvenstvima u futbalu".



moglo bi se koristiti:

''Radoznao sam u svezi nečega:"
''Radoznao sam glede nečega:"
 ili

''Znatiželjan sam u svezi nečega:"
''Znatiželjan sam glede nečega:"
I nakon dvotočke dolazi moguće pitanje.

ali ,takva rečenica  i nima smisla.

ali bit je


----------



## natasha2000

el_tigre said:


> moglo bi se koristiti:
> 
> ''Radoznao sam u svezi nečega:"
> ''Radoznao sam glede nečega:"
> ili
> 
> ''Znatiželjan sam u svezi nečega:"
> ''Znatiželjan sam glede nečega:"
> I nakon dvotočke dolazi moguće pitanje.
> 
> ali ,takva rečenica  i nima smisla.
> 
> ali bit je




U (s)vezi SA nečim. U (s)vezi NEČEGA nije ispravno. Barem ne u srpskom jezičkom standardu.


----------



## PhilipPirrip

xpictianoc said:


> "*Radoznao sam* hoće li Poljska pobediti na idućim evropskim prvenstvima u futbalu".



U hrvatskom bi najbolje bilo:
Zanima me hoće li Poljska ikad (ikad više) pobijediti na evropskom nogometnom prvenstvu.

ili

Pitam se hoće li Poljska...


I da, el_tigre, u hrvatskom je "u vezi s", "u svezi s". I da, tvoje mi rečenice (Radoznao sam... Znatiželjan sam...)  vrlo nezgrapno zvuče.


----------

